# حصريا: فقط في ملتقى المهندسين العرب (أعمال الصيانة مصورة)



## baqoo (26 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني في هذا الملتقى المميز أحييكم وأهديكم هذه المجموعة من الفيديوهات المصورة لأعمال صيانة أجهزة التبريد والتكييف، واللتي استغرقت مني بعض الوقت والجهد وذلك خدمة لكل مهندس أو فني جديد على هذه المهنة....
(لا أخفيكم كم تمنييت في بداية مشواري كمهندس تكييف أن أجد مثل هذه الفيديوهات)
أرجو من المشرفين الكرام تثبيت هذا الموضوع كي تعم الفائدة....

أبدأ باختبار الاوفرلود
http://mihd.net/3ex1lj

ومن ثم اختبار الريليه(ريليه تيار)
http://mihd.net/2hifj8

عما قريب فحوص الكباسيتور، الثيرموستات،الضاغط


----------



## baqoo (26 يناير 2008)

*استكمال العروض*

الان فحص السخان
http://mihd.net/uk59w6

أعدكم بأقرب فرصة اتمام التحميل

القادم....تفريغ وشحن الثلاجات، تخزين الفريون بالوحدة الخارجية للمكيف المنفصل،شحن مكيف منفصل


----------



## baqoo (26 يناير 2008)

*تاااااااااااااابع*

فحص الثيرموستات
http://mihd.net/uln1y7


----------



## Morrowind (27 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس
وربنا ان شاء الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (27 يناير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة جدا والله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## osamamatar (27 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر على هذه المشاركة


----------



## مهندس/علي (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## baqoo (27 يناير 2008)

*تاااااااااااااابع*

اشكركم اخواني على دعمكم واليكم اختبار الضواغط
http://mihd.net/6npc2d

جاري رفع بقية الملفات انشالله.......


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## baqoo (27 يناير 2008)

نتابع معكم عروض الصيانة والاناختبار كباسيتور التقويم والتشغيل
(Starting & Running Cpacitors)

http://www.zshare.net/video/692303715dcd33/

الرجاء من السادة الاعضاء التعليق على مادة العروض وذلك كي تعم الفائدة....

ودمتم....
جاري تحميل عملية اللحام للثلاجات، تفريغ وشحن الثلاجات


----------



## المنتسب (27 يناير 2008)

موضوع جميل وياريت تستمر وتدخل فى حاجات اكبر وافيد


----------



## الطموني (28 يناير 2008)

والله انك وحش مشكور يا بطل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## baqoo (28 يناير 2008)

أعتذر عن التأخير لكن الموضوع خارج عن ارادتي......
يوجد بعض المشاكل بتحميل العروض وأعدكم بالمزيد انشالله


----------



## baqoo (28 يناير 2008)

*تابع اختبار التايمر*

اقدم لكم اختبار التايمر
http://mihd.net/z7gq4t

ارجو من الاخوان الذين شاهدوا العروض ابداء رأيهم من الناحية الفنية وذلك كي تعم الفائدة


----------



## جلال الطباخ (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا _لكم_


----------



## baqoo (29 يناير 2008)

*تفريغ أجهزة التبريد*

أقدم اليكم عملية التفريغ لأجهزة التبريد


http://mihd.net/e4f3um


انشالله في القريب العاجل عملية شحن أجهزة التبريد.......


----------



## baqoo (29 يناير 2008)

*تابع عملية شحن أجهزة التبريد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.......

أقدم لكم اخواني عملية شحن أجهزة التبريد .....

http://mihd.net/mtuvpb

الفيديو تقريبا 22 ميغا ما يقارب 6 دقائق كاملة تبين عملية شحن غاز التبريد في ثلاجة

أرجو أن ينال اعجابكم.......

و نعدكم بالمزيد انشالله....


أخوكم
م.باسم


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (30 يناير 2008)

موضوع روعه .... ويستاهل التثبيت وجزاك الله خير .... ياليت اخوي تتاكد من بعض الروابط هل لازالت تعمل ؟


ومشكور


----------



## mjmm (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الشرقية (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكووور


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (30 يناير 2008)

*مـــــا شاء الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مـــا شاء الله عليك مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك
فعلا يستحق التثبيت 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق​


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (31 يناير 2008)

شكر جزيل على هذا العمل الكبير 

"اعتقد ان رابط اختبار كباسيتور التقويم والتشغيل لا يعمل هل من الممكن اعادة رفعه على موقع mihd.net 
وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 يناير 2008)




----------



## وائل عبد الكريم (31 يناير 2008)

لم افهم ولم استطع تحميل اي شى


----------



## عبدالهادي خليل (31 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## سامح ابو الغيط (1 فبراير 2008)

ربنا ينفعك بما علمك ويزيدك علما


----------



## baqoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*thanks alot*

thanks alot dear friends


----------



## baqoo (2 فبراير 2008)

*شكر متواصل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.......
اشكركم أخوتي على هذا الدعم وأشكر المشرفين على تثبيتهم لهذا الموضوع وذلك كي تعم الفائدة....
اعتذر عن الانقطاع بسبب ظروف طارئة وأعدكم بالمزيد انشالله تعالى.......

ودمتم.....


----------



## ابو الحسن الثاني (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور 

و فعلا والله انها مفيدة جدا ... جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## حسون حلب (3 فبراير 2008)

للأسف اخي الكريم يوجد مشكلة في تحميل الملفات


----------



## سيكوبي (3 فبراير 2008)

baqoo قال:


> فحص الثيرموستات
> http://mihd.net/uln1y7


للأسف اخي الكريم يوجد مشكلة في تحميل الملفات ارجو شرح طريقة التحميل


----------



## baqoo (3 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم...

بالنسبة للزملاء الذين يشتكون من الروابط، جميع الروابط سليمة ولله الحمد..
قد يكون المشكلة بسبب انقطاع النت بسبب الخلل بالكيبلات البحرية!!!!!!

اما عن طريقة التحميل من موقع mihd.net فهي كالتالي:
1. قم بالضغط على عبارة request download link 
2. سوف تظهر لك صفحة جديدة بأقصى اليسار من الاعلى عبارة Download file 
3. اضغط كبسة يمين على هذه العبارة واختار save target as وقم يتحميل الملف

لقد اخترت هذا الموقع لانه من اسهل المواقع للتحميل أفضل من rapidshare


ارجو ان تكونو قد استفدتم من هذه المعلومة.....


الى اللقاء قريبا......


----------



## محمد الواثق (3 فبراير 2008)

ماقصرت يا باشمهندس !
كفيت ووفيت ّ
جزاك الله الف خير ..............


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (4 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع وفقك الله للمزيد


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (4 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع وفقك الله يابشمهندس للمزيد


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (4 فبراير 2008)

عمل رائع يابشمهندس وفقك الله للمزيد


----------



## م. سيزور (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أحمد الرخ (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك والله الموفق


----------



## قاهر الهندسة (7 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يا مهندس واللة يوفقك


----------



## baqoo (7 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.....

اعتذر منكم عن التأخير بسبب ظروف السفر وأعدكم بأقرب فرصة اضافة بقية العروض...
عملية تخزين الفريون بالوحدة الخارجية لمكيف منفصل.
اساسيات لحام الاكسي -ايستيلين.


----------



## بهاء الاعصر (9 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

مهندس/بهاء]شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السمبو (10 فبراير 2008)

تعلن شركة تواصل للتسويق الوظيفي والتجاري​


(شركة سعودية مصرية)​

عن وجود وظائف لدى شركائها من الشركات والمؤسسات الكبرى في الدول الآتية:-

( السعودية – الأمارات – قطر – البحرين – الكويت – عمان ). 


للمهندسين في جميع التخصصات:- (مدني – معماري – ميكانيكا - كهرباء – تعدين وبترول – غزل ونسيج – كيمياء) . 


العنوان :- 1ش السرايا أمام مسجد صلاح الدين – نهاية كوبري الجامعة – المنيل – الدور الأول مكتب ( 108 )
ت/ ( 23656006- 0189082280- 0189082290)


----------



## درش درش (11 فبراير 2008)

انا لا ارى اى شرح ولا بلكتابه ولابلفيديو


----------



## درش درش (11 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا مع تزليل العقبات فى مشاهدة الشروح


----------



## محمود عماد الحديدي (12 فبراير 2008)

سلاماااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## hado (13 فبراير 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxx 4 u


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شوقى عبد العز (16 فبراير 2008)

اخوانى السلام عليكم رحمه الله و بركاته العروض السابقه لا تعمل.


----------



## محمود ابن ابراهيم (16 فبراير 2008)

_اكل اما بدخل بلاقى العاب_


----------



## محمود ابن ابراهيم (16 فبراير 2008)

حد يقولنا بتشتغل ازاى لو سمحتم


----------



## القدوسى (17 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baqoo (17 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
أعتذر عن الانقطاع وذلك لظروف السفر......
وأعدكم مع نهاية الأسبوع أن أرفع عرض تخزين الفريون في الوحدة الخارجية للمكيف لمنفصل...

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة للجميع.....


----------



## baqoo (17 فبراير 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء....
جميع العروض بحمد لله سليمة ومجربة...
ولمعرفة كيفية التحميل من الموقع مراجعة المشاركة في السابق فقد وضحت طريقة التحميل.....


----------



## عمر صباح (18 فبراير 2008)

ولله موضوع جميل جد وياريت تزودنا بمثل هذي الملفات المفيدة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تبريدمحمد (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## amar.merah (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا للمنتدى


----------



## اشرف منصور (19 فبراير 2008)

الله يكرمكم ويجزيكم خير


----------



## وصفي العلي (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على العمل الرائع واسا الله ان يدوم الى الافضل


----------



## baqoo (21 فبراير 2008)

*ختام السلسلة الأولى من أعمال الصيانة المصورة*

أخواني الكرام أعضاء منتدى التكييف والتبريد .......
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....
كما وعدتكم أختم هذه السلسة من أعمال الصيانة المصورة بعرض لعملية تخزين وسيط التبريد في الوحدة الخارجية للمكيف المنفصل (Pummping Down)
راجيا من الله أن أكون وفقت في عرضي لهذه السلسلة فإن وفقت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان.....
اليكم رابط التحميل..
15781582158616101606 1575160416011585161016081606.3gp - 5.99MB
راجيا من الله أن تعم الفائده على الجميع...
أخوكم 
م. باسم عبيد[SIZE="5"][/SIZE]


----------



## coolll (21 فبراير 2008)

تم التحميل ومشكور جدا حيث اني استطيع ان اعطيهم لطلابي في المعهد


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصقرالجارح (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يابطل دامك ذخرا للمنتدى


----------



## رائد حمامرة (26 فبراير 2008)

#1: http://rapidshare.de/files/38685402/CYBE_Rsitter__9_1_.0.rar.htm
هذا البرنامج للخوف من الدخول للمواقع الممنوعه والمخالفه للشرعl


----------



## omdaa52 (29 فبراير 2008)

عمل أكثر من رائع جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واعانك على طاعته .


----------



## احسان الشبل (4 مارس 2008)

بوركتم للخير ودمتم بالخير ودامت جهودكم لفائدة المجتمع[/COLOR]


----------



## مصطفى-و (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير.......
سلمت يمينك..


----------



## mody2006oo7 (6 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات الجميلة 
أخوك محمد


----------



## يحى المصرى (6 مارس 2008)

احتاج الى صور لضغاط ترددى 
حبث اننى احتاجه فى المشروع










[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]وتستخدم *الكباسات* المصنوعة من المعادن *...*
500 في 286 - 21كيلو بايت - jpg
www.paleng.ps[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]والشوط هو حركة *الكباس* مرة واحدة من *...*
500 في 305 - 33كيلو بايت - gif
www.paleng.ps[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* ظنوا انه ابو *الكباس* "يابوا ماجد *...*
300 في 300 - 87كيلو بايت - gif
www.sally2.net[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]لاطلاق الرصاص يتم بالفارة على *الكباس* *...*
600 في 450 - 39كيلو بايت - jpg
www.ankawa.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* ام عباس انكسر *الكباس*- من مجموعة *...*
450 في 290 - 43كيلو بايت - jpg
www.3bir.com[/SIZE][/FONT]









[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* *الكباس*- من مجموعة المخلوق الارضي *...*
450 في 290 - 42كيلو بايت - jpg
www.lolat.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* هو شوط *الكباس* (المشوار) .
227 في 284 - 20كيلو بايت - gif
www.alwarsha.net[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* صمام السحب بمجرد وصول *الكباس* إلى *...*
220 في 465 - 22كيلو بايت - gif
www.paleng.ps
[ المزيد من www.alwarsha.net ][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* مرة أخري علي *الكباس* بعد تحوله من *...*
208 في 239 - 17كيلو بايت - jpg
www.alsaifonline.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* ضمان سلامة *الكبّاس* Compressor, *...*
447 في 430 - 19كيلو بايت - jpg
www.arab-eng.org[/SIZE][/FONT]









[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* فعندما يتحرك *الكباس* لأسفل تنغمس *...*
640 في 532 - 16كيلو بايت - gif
www.assayyarat.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* بعد طرد عمر *الكباس* الذي تحصل على *...*
390 في 277 - 32كيلو بايت - jpg
forum.sh3bwah.maktoob.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]1- *الكباس* Compressor :-
297 في 266 - 12كيلو بايت - gif
www.new4ever.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* *الكباس* داخل الاسطوانه ليضغط خليط *...*
259 في 352 - 21كيلو بايت - jpg
elhddad.jeeran.com[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*...* *الكباس* داخل الاسطوانه ليضغط خليط *...*
256 في 350 - 20كيلو بايت - jpg
elhddad.jeeran.com
[ المزيد من www.geocities.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## ابوتركي 2006 (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا لتوضيح الشرح


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (18 مارس 2008)

اخي العزيز بارك الله بيك بس ياريت لو تزودنا بفديو عملة الشحن


----------



## الربيحات (18 مارس 2008)

الف شكر على الانجاز وعلى جهدك المبارك 
لكن كيف يمكنني التحميل


----------



## علي الزيدي (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## سيكوبي (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## baqoo (19 مارس 2008)

الأخوةالذين يسألون عن طريقة التحميل اليكم الطريقه:

اما عن طريقة التحميل من موقع mihd.net فهي كالتالي:
1. قم بالضغط على عبارة request download link 
2. سوف تظهر لك صفحة جديدة بأقصى اليسار من الاعلى عبارة Download file 
3. اضغط كبسة يمين على هذه العبارة واختار save target as وقم يتحميل الملف

لقد اخترت هذا الموقع لانه من اسهل المواقع للتحميل أفضل من rapidshare


أخي أبو سيف العراقي اليك رابط عمليه الشحن
http://mihd.net/mtuvpb

وسوف أجمع جميع الروابط بصفحة واحده للتسهيل على الاخوان.........

وشكرا على مروركم الكريم اخواني.......


----------



## baqoo (19 مارس 2008)

للتسهيل على الاخوان جمعت الروابط بهذه الصفحه!!!!!!!


فحص الريليه
http://mihd.net/2hifj8

فحص الاوفرلود
http://mihd.net/3ex1lj

فحص السخان
http://mihd.net/uk59w6

فحص الثيرموستات
http://mihd.net/uln1y7

فحص الضاغط
http://mihd.net/6npc2d


فحص الكباسيتور
http://www.zshare.net/video/692303715dcd33/



فحص التايمر
http://mihd.net/z7gq4t



عملية التفريغ
http://mihd.net/e4f3um



عمليه الشحن
http://mihd.net/mtuvpb



تخزين فريون
http://www.zshare.net/download/78118939f03f98/


اخواني !!!!!

هل يوجد نقص بالعروض الموجوده؟؟؟؟؟
أود جمع ارائكم لتحسين العروض بالمستقبل؟؟؟
وما هي الأمور التي ترغبون بوجود عروض لها؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدمهنى (21 مارس 2008)

بجد الف شكر انا مدرس تبريد وتكييف وكل حاجه انت تعبت فيها رائعه شكرا


----------



## حسن حسين (22 مارس 2008)

> للتسهيل على الاخوان جمعت الروابط بهذه الصفحه!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> فحص الريليه
> ...



اخي لbaqoo 

جهد عظيم ، و لكن من لا يري كيف تتجمع الثلاجة و المكيف من اول خطوة الي اخرخطوة فلا يمكن له ان يتعامل في الحياة العملية مع هذه الاجهزة . لذلك ان كان عندك اى فيديو لعملية التجميع فهذا سوف يساعد جميع المهندسين . 
مع كل الاحترام و التقدير لك .
حسن حسين


----------



## والشمس وضحاها (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود شكر السيد جزيل الشكر على المواقع،جزاك الله ألف خير ونتمنى المواصلة 
امبادرة قيمة وتشكر عليها.(مع أنه تعذر لي دخول المواقع الأولى)


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (24 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## والشمس وضحاها (24 مارس 2008)

حسن حسين قال:


> اخي لbaqoo
> 
> جهد عظيم ، و لكن من لا يري كيف تتجمع الثلاجة و المكيف من اول خطوة الي اخرخطوة فلا يمكن له ان يتعامل في الحياة العملية مع هذه الاجهزة . لذلك ان كان عندك اى فيديو لعملية التجميع فهذا سوف يساعد جميع المهندسين .
> مع كل الاحترام و التقدير لك .
> ...


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثييييييييييييييييييييرا


----------



## baqoo (25 مارس 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......

أبشروا ان شاءالله بالقريب العاجل سوف أوفر لكم فيديو تجميع مكيف شباك وفيديو تجميع ثلاجه نوفروست.....


خلوها ع التساهيل .....:32:


----------



## حسن حسين (25 مارس 2008)

اخي baqoo K

هذا رائع ، و نحن في الانتظار .


----------



## عمادمحمدمحمد (28 مارس 2008)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## والشمس وضحاها (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخ baqoo:31:وسنبقى في الإنتظار.............................:32::77:


----------



## نادر رونالدو (29 مارس 2008)

baqoo قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> اخواني في هذا الملتقى المميز أحييكم وأهديكم هذه المجموعة من الفيديوهات المصورة لأعمال صيانة أجهزة التبريد والتكييف، واللتي استغرقت مني بعض الوقت والجهد وذلك خدمة لكل مهندس أو فني جديد على هذه المهنة....
> (لا أخفيكم كم تمنييت في بداية مشواري كمهندس تكييف أن أجد مثل هذه الفيديوهات)
> أرجو من المشرفين الكرام تثبيت هذا الموضوع كي تعم الفائدة....
> ...


شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## amine-climatique (29 مارس 2008)

mérci bien


----------



## baqoo (31 مارس 2008)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.............

أن شاءالله قبل الجمعه سيتوف لكم عرضين مصورين عن شحن وتركيب الكهرباء للثلاجات النوفروست
وعن شحن مكيف الشباك مع شرح نظري مرفق...

أرجو أن تستمر هذه السلسله وذلك بدعمكم والله في عون العون مادام العبد في عون أخيه.....

بس آمرو وتدللو......


----------



## والشمس وضحاها (31 مارس 2008)

ربنا يخليك ويحفظك لينا يا رب


----------



## حسن حسين (1 أبريل 2008)

نحن في الانتظار ، و ربنا يخليك


----------



## تاج السرعوض الكريم (1 أبريل 2008)

الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك


----------



## ابو الشباب محمد (2 أبريل 2008)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود والله يبارك فيك


----------



## baqoo (3 أبريل 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

كما عودناكم وعلى الوعد سنبقى ان شاءالله بعض العروض عن الثلاجه المروحيه
Nofrost Refrigerator

والثلاجه من نوع كلفينيتور أمريكي من أسهل أنواع الثلاجات النوفروست حيث قمنا بتفكيكها كامله وتم تركيب كمبريسور جديد وتوصيل الدائرة الكهربائيه و و و و...... اترككم مع العروض

منظر عام للثلاجه
http://mihd.net/9migqr4

تركيب المكثف
http://mihd.net/zxd6cbv

تنظيف المبخر والانبوبه الشعريه
http://mihd.net/mcv71l3
هذه ثلاجه ماركه ناشونال National حيث كان الثلج يتجمع على ماسورة السحب والسبب تسكير بالفلتر،تم فك الفلتر وتركيب هوز ساعه الضغط الأوسط بماسوره السحب وهوز الضغط المنخفض باسطوانه R-12 وهوز الضغط المرتفع مع اسطوانه N2 للحصول على ضغط طرد لتنظيف الدائرة من الزيوت لاحظ الزيت على يدي!!!!!!!!:15:

التفريغ
http://mihd.net/e4f3um


شحن الثلاجة
http://mihd.net/mtuvpb

أعلم أني مقصر، لكن هذا ما تيسر أن أجهزه للأخوه حاليا وأنا الآن بمرحله رفع العروض الخاصه بالمكيف الشباكي على الموقع ........

Enjoy


----------



## موسى5 (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى
والنظر الى وجه الكريم ........ امين


----------



## كومراد (17 أبريل 2008)

ممتاز جداً.شكراً على المجهود الذى افادنا كثيراً


----------



## اماني عطاالله (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا عكل اللي قدمته كله مفيد


----------



## ايهاب العربي (19 أبريل 2008)

والله يا اخي الكريم الواحد مش عارف ازاى يشكرك جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## plaren (19 أبريل 2008)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ذيادة (20 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز مش بيفتح معي ياريت يكون في رابط تاني وفقك اللة وشكرا جزيلا او اية الخطوات


----------



## basak (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اجوكم يا اخوان لا استطيع حصول على الفايلات وما نزلت اي فايل قبل في هكذا مواقع
فارجو مساعدتي في الموضوع لاني بحاجة ماسة لها 

شكرا لجهد الاخ ( baqoo) على تعبه ومواضيعه الخلابة 

اخوكم 
باساك


----------



## baqoo (22 أبريل 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته!!

آسف على الانقطاع وذلك لظروف السفر!!

بالنسبة للاخوة الذين يعانون من مشكلة عدم القدرة على التحميل اليكم الطريقة مرة أخرى:
1. اضغط على وصلة التحميل
2. على الطرف الايسر لموقع التحميل هناك عبارة Request ticket اضغط عليها
3.الان على يمين الصفحة يطلب منك كتابة الاحرف الظاهرة للحصول على اذن التحميل
4.في حال تطابقت الاحرف يظهر لك صفحة جديدة على يسارها كلمة Download
حمل الملف ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم!!!!

وانتظروا المزيد!!


----------



## مهندسة نونا (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ/baqoo شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع واحنا فى انتظار مواضيع مميزة زى الموضوع ده جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله . تحياتى لك


----------



## basak (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكراً على ردك السريع


----------



## رائد طبيقي (23 أبريل 2008)

انا المهندس رائد طبيقي ارجو مساعدي على تحميل الملفات لانني لم استطيع تحميل اي ملف ارجو اطلاعي على الطريقة من اجل الحصول على هذه الصور شاكرين لكم مساعدتكم اذا امكن


----------



## معن الدباغ (23 أبريل 2008)

*ماهي الطريقة*

يرجى اعلامنا عن كيفية تحميل البرنامج ومن ثم فتحه
ادعوا لاخوانكم في العراق لزوال المحتل


----------



## موسى5 (23 أبريل 2008)

وين العروض الخاصه بالمكيف الشباكي 
‏
ونتمى ان يكون عليها شرح مثل العروض التي قبل آخر 3عروض
اويكون الشرح مرافق بالكتابة على الصفحه 
‏
ونتمنى ان نعرف عند اي ضغط يفرغ 
وعند اي ضغط يشحن المكيف الشباكي 
‏
‏ ‏‎ ‎(سبحان الله عدد ماكان وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات والسكون) 
قالهاأحد الصحابه فأتاه ملك في المنام وقال له انت قلت هذاالدعاء قبل عام والى الأن لم ننتهي من كتابة أجرها فحافظوا عليها لتنالوا أجرها.
‏
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## baqoo (23 أبريل 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته!!!

اشكر الجميع على مرورهم الكريم وارجو ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه الصور والفيديوهات ولكن لكثرة المشاغل توقفت عن التعليق على نفس الفيديو واكتفيت حاليا بالشرح على نفس المشاركة!! 
بالنسبة لعروض المكيف الشباكي ان شاء الله تكون مرفوعة يوم الجمعة مع شرح بسيط وسريع بالمشاركة على العروض المقدمة!!بالنسبة لطريقة التحميل راجعوا المشاركات السابقة فقد وضحت فيها طريقة التحميل!

أعتذر عن القصور والى لقاء قريب 

أخوكم Baqoo


----------



## baqoo (25 أبريل 2008)

*عروض صيانة المكيف الشباكي*

إخواني الكرام تحية موصوله لكم.......

كما وعدناكم أقدم لكم بعض الفيديوهات والصور الخاصة بصيانة المكيف الشباكي أرجو الفائدة للجميع وسأقوم بكتابة بعض التعليقات على الفيديوهات تحت الروابط ونبدأ بسم الله...

http://mihd.net/zlhf8ax

في هذا الرابط تشاهدون مكيف ماركة توشيبا العطل فيه كمبريسور محروق وتلاحظون انفجار مكان توصيلات اطراف الكمبريسور C R S وهي واضحة جدا وتهريب زيت الكمبريسور في قاعدة المكيف

http://mihd.net/zlhf8ax

في هذا الرابط تشاهدون مكيف توشيبا بعد تغيير الكمبريسور المحروق واعطائه شحنة تشغيله ولم تضبط شحنته بعد، لاحظ ان المكيف قدرته 18000Btu (طن ونصف) الأمبير المطلوب 9 أمبير والضغط المطلوب 65-70 psi (في الفيديو الأمبير بعد توقفي عن الشحن وصل ل7.5 أمبير وضغط التشغيل تقريبا 35Psi ) للتذكير فقط عملية التفريغ والشحن متطابقة مع عملية التفريغ والشحن للثلاجات لكن الفريون المستخدم بالمكيفات هو R-22 والضغط التشغيلي 65-70 Psi والامبير المطلوب حسب قدرة المكيف وهي تقريبا:
7 أمبير لمكيف 1طن
9 أمبير لمكيف 1.5 طن
12 أمبير لمكيف 2 طن
هذا هو الأمبير التشغيلي للمكيف وهو يدل على صحة الشحنة في المكيف طبعا تأكد أن خط الطرد ساخن والسحب بارد جدا الخ....

http://mihd.net/dqc902z

العرض الأخير هو لمكيف ماركة يورك 18000 Btu ويبين منظر عام للمكيف بعد فكة للتشييك على التوصيلات الكهربائية وتبين أن الكباسيتور مفتوح وتم تغييره بآخر وهذا الكباسيتور مشترك قيمته
30/5 مايكروفاراد (30 مايكروفاراد للكمبريسور و5 مايكروفاراد لمحرك المروحة)

http://mihd.net/8l7vy6x

الرابط الأخير عبارة عن صور لمكيف توشيبا السابق تبين بالترتيب أطراف الكمبريسور المحروقة،التوصيلات الكهربائية لكباسيتور الكمبريسور وكباسيتور محرك المروحة، صورة للكمبريسور بعد تغييره واجراء اختبار التسريب على المكيف بعد شحنه بالنيتروجين، الأخيرة تبين التوصيلات الكهربائية لمفتاح التشغيل والثيرموستات.....

أرجو أن أكون قد بينت وأوفيت فإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان...


وشكرا لمروركم الكريم....

أخوكم Baqoo


----------



## موسى5 (26 أبريل 2008)

انا اشهد انك كفيت و وفيت
‏
أسأل الله أن يبشرك بما"يسرك"
ويكف عنك ما"يضرك"
ويثبت يقينك ويرزقك حلالا"يكفيك"
ويبعد عنك كل شئ "يؤذيك"
ويسترك فوق الأرض" ويرحمك تحت الأرض" ويغفرلك ولوالديك يوم العرض"
‏
(ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)

ومشكــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## سامي الجن (27 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## عاشق العروبة (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته لقد قمت باتباع الخطوات الصحيحة للتحميل و لكن فيما بعد تظهر رسالة erorThe requested URL could not be retrieved​الرجاء المساعدة و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## راجى الهدى (29 أبريل 2008)

جزيتم خيرا اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع أتمنى ان تخلص هذا العمل من اجل الله عز و جل......

:77::77::77::77:


----------



## معن الدباغ (29 أبريل 2008)

*انتظار*

:68:
اخي الكريم مازلت انتظر اجابتك
ادعوا لاخوانكم في العراق بزوال المحتل
وششششششششششششششكرً:60:


----------



## baqoo (29 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم عاشق العروبة أعد التحميل مرة أخرى قد تواجه مشاكل تقنية من شبكة الانترنت!!! الوصلات مجربة وسليمة!

أخي معن الدباغ راجع المشاركة رقم 106 فقد بينت فيها طريقة التحميل من الموقع!!

نسأل الله الاخلاص قبل العمل واثناء العمل وبعد العمل..

وشكرا لمروركم الكريم.....


----------



## اميل بطرس (3 مايو 2008)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (8 مايو 2008)

اخي الفاضل اريد اي معلومات متوفرة لديكم عن تصميم وصيانة محطات الصرف الصحي


----------



## سعد أحمد سعد الدين (9 مايو 2008)

اشكرك على المجهود


----------



## المهندس المكيف (10 مايو 2008)

shokra gazela ya engineer bus mesh rady ye7amel


----------



## نصيري (10 مايو 2008)

اخي لم اعرف كيف تحميل هده الملفات


----------



## البطنان (10 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ورأي من الناحية العلمية انك كفيت ووفيت الله يبارك فيك


----------



## baqoo (10 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

اشكركم على المرور الكريم وبالنسبة لطريقة التحميل فقد شرحتها بمشاركات سابقة الرجاء العودة لها
جميع الوصلات حديثة وسليمة 100 % ان شاء الله.......

وبالنسبة لموضوع الصرف الصحي وتصميمه اعتذر منك اخي الكريم كان بودي أخدمك لكن لا افقه فيه شيئا.......

مشكورين ......


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (12 مايو 2008)

نرجو منكم أكرمك الله أن تضع هذا الرابط على الموقع بدون الدخول إلى هذا الموقع والتحميل منة 
وجذاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأخذاري (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخي من فظلك
لا أعرف تحميل هذه الفيديوهات


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baqoo (16 مايو 2008)

*الرجاء بذل مزيد من المجهود بالبحث!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....

اخواني الكرام الرجاء قراءة كامل الموضوع ففيه اجابه عن جميع استفساراتكم!!!!!!

لقد شرحت طريقة رفع الملفات بعدة مداخلات وللتأكيد راجع المشاركة رقم 106!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الرجاء من الاخوة بذل المزيد من المجهود والمتابعة عند البحث!!!:10:

أرجو المعذرة لكن السؤال تكرر عدة مرات والطريقة موضحة بالتفصيل بالمشاركة 106 

وبالنسبة لرفع الفيديوهات على سيرفر المنتدى الموضوع يعود للمشرفين ولا ادري ما هي آليه رفعها:87:

نرجو من أحد المشرفين مشاركتنا وتوضيح الأمر للأخوة!!


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير موضوع رائع شكرا


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (18 مايو 2008)

baqoo قال:


> فحص الثيرموستات
> http://mihd.net/uln1y7


شكرا ياباش مهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى احمد الحارون (20 مايو 2008)

انا شاب مصرى من الزقازيق ولدى عرضان:

1-العرض الأول :الاستمرار فى عملى الحالى كفنى تبريد وتكييف فى احدى شركات العاشر من رمضان لكن المقابل المادى ضعيف

2-العرض الثانى:العمل باحدى فنادق شرم الشيخ


----------



## المــــــــري (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اول شي حبيت اشكر صاحب الموضوع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وفعلا انا استفدت كثير من هذا الموضوع وطبقته على أرض الواقع ونجحت في اصلاح مكيف سبيلت يونت صحيح ان الموضوع لايتكلم على مكيف السبليت يونت ولكن تقريبا نفس الشي ولكن لي سؤال ومحيرني ياترى هل اقدر من زيادة زيت الضاغط بالنسبة للمكيفات السبيلت يونت وكيف تكون طريقة الزياده وايضا كيف معرفة اذا كان الزيت ناقص ياريت جواب مختصر وايضا عندي سؤال اخر بالنسبة للملفات الفيديو اللي حملتها بعض منها لاتشتغل عندي لانها بصيغة mp4 ياترى كيف اقدر اشغلها او تحتاج برنامج خاص لتشغيلها وشكرا لك واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك ويرزقك في طاعته اخوك المري من الامارات


----------



## baqoo (20 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله.....
باناسبة للاخ المري حياك الله واليك رابط عملية Pumping Down تخزين الفريون بالوحدة الخارجية للسبليت يونت 

تخزين فريون
http://www.zshare.net/download/78118939f03f98/

بالنسبة للزيت في الضواغط المقفلة بشكل عام... من النادر ان يتم تغيرها او الاضافة عليها ولكن بالمكيف المنفصل في حال لاحظ الفني تهريب للفريون مع الزيت عند الصواميل القارنة ومن فترة طويلة يعني اكيد حصل استهلاك للزيت في الضاغط عندها عليك بفك الضاغط بعد تهريب الفريون ومن خلال الجداول الخاصة بالضواغط ممكن تحديد الكمية المناسب من الزيت او تقلب الضاغط وتنزل الزيت منه بقارورة مدرجة ومن ثم ترجع الزيت الجديد مع زيادة الكمية المناسبة بناء على قراءة القارورة المدرجة طريقة ارجاع الزيت سهلة:

طبعا الضاغط مفصول قم بتركيب لي داخل قارورة الزيت الجديد والطرف الآخر بخط السحب للضاغط واغلق خط الطرد بيدك ثم شغل الضاغط عندها سيسحب الضاغط الزيت للداخل.......

بالنسبة للامتداد MP4 يشغلة برنامج jetaudio او اي مشغل MP4 ابحث عنه عن طريق النت عزيزي.....

ارجو ان أكون قد أفدتك.... ولا تنسى بالعادة لا نغير الزيت بالضواغط المقفلة.... فقط عملية تسهيل للأمور الأصل أن يغير الضاغط

ودمتم.......


----------



## م.مصطفي النجار (20 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وربنا يرفع قدرك


----------



## المــــــــري (21 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 مشكور اخوي ماقصرت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elecmoon (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مجهود أكثر من رائع أخي الكريم, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ونفعنا به, آمين


----------



## m7md3shor (22 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وأدخلكم فسيح جناته


----------



## المــــــــري (28 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 لا اعرف كيف اشكرك وقليل في حقك كلمات الشكر أخي العزيز عندي طلب ياريت القى له جواب لدي جهاز الاوفوميتر والكليبر الذي يوضع في احد اسلاك الضاغط عند الشحن ولكن للاسف لا توجد لدي معرفه في استعماله لانه هناك مؤشر لازم اضبطة لكي يعطيني القراءة الصحيحه وللاسف ما اعرف اين اضع هذا المؤشر وبالنسبة للاوميتر نفس الشي لا اعرف كيف قراءة المقاومة واسمع كثير من الشباب يتكلمون على ان المقاومة كذا وكذا والفولتج كذا وكذا والامبير كذا وكذا ونا مثل الاطرش في الزفه بالرغم انه عندي طموح ان اتعلم هالاشياء ياريت لو عندك طريقة استعمالهم ومكان وضع المؤشر واذا يكون بالصور يكون افضل طبعا ومشكور وربنا يرزقك ويوفقك واذا لسه عزابي يرزقك اول شي بطاعته ومن ثما يرزقك ببنت الحلال اللي تملي قلبك حنان واذا متزوج ربنا ويفقك ويطرح الود بينكم وتحياااتي اخوك المـــــــــــــــــــــــــري


----------



## baqoo (28 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
جزاك الله كل خير أخي المري على الدعاء..........
بالنسبة لأجهزة القياس فهي على أنواع:

دجيتال(Digital) مثل الكليب أمبير شاشة رقمية
أنالوج(Analoge) مثل الملتيميتر القراءة عن طريق مؤشر

وبالمثال يتضح البيان:

مكيف شباك طن ونصف تبريد 18000btu يسحب بالوضع العادي 9 أمبير......
يعني مشحون تمام وما في نقص فريون....
حتى نعرف قيمة التيار نحضر الكليب أمبير ونختار وضعيه التيار A ونضع الفك المفتوح على خط الكهرباء L او النتر N (لا يوضع الفك المفتوح على السلكين معا لان المجال المغناطيسي المتعاكس للسلكين يلغي قيمة التيار لذلك القراءة تكون لسلك واحد فقط) و نحدد القراءة على الشاشة....سهلة 
ان شاء الله

بالنسبة للأجهزة الأنالوج التي بمؤشر لا نستخدمها لقراءة التيار عمليا.... بل لقراءة المقاومة واختبارات التوصيل والفولتية....

شاهد هذا العرض الخاص بفحوص الكباسيتور ان شاء الله يفيدك.......

http://www.zshare.net/video/692303715dcd33/

بالمناسبة انا زواجي الصيف هذا........:75:


----------



## المــــــــري (28 مايو 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_مشكور عالمعلومة القيمه وربنا يوفقك ومبروك مقدما وجعلة الله عرسا ابديا ومنها العيال ومنك الماااااااااااااال مثل مايقولون الشيبان هههههههههههههههها وتحياتي القلبيه اخوك المري_


----------



## مهيلي (29 مايو 2008)

assalamo 3alaikum baraka allaho fikum


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 مايو 2008)

بسم الله 
الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر
ولك من الله عظيم الاجر والثواب


----------



## الالهام (2 يونيو 2008)

أخى الكريم------------
بارك الله لك فى كل أعمالك على هذه المعلومات القيمة -- م/محمود الخولى


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (4 يونيو 2008)

:75:شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (4 يونيو 2008)

اعتقد مفيش اى كلمات توفيك حقك ابدا يا بشمهندس لكن كل اللى نملكه اننا ندعيلك ان ده يكون فى ميزان حسناتك ويبارك فيك وفى زوجة المستقبل ويرزق الذرية الصالحة ان شاء الله.

بس كنت عايز استفسر عن امر بما انك خبره فى مجال التكييف: انا لسه مخلص ونفسى اتخصص فى مجال التكييف فكان نفسى اعرف ايه القرصات اللى ممكن اخدها علشان تزود من خبرتى وتدينى كفاءة اعلى ولو مفيش حاجه كفاءة انت شايفها, ايه اللى مطلوب اعمله علشان ازود خبرتى .ولك جزيل الشكر :56::20:


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 يونيو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة جدا والله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## رحيل العمر (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر

وجزاك الله خير على مجهودك وشرحك الرائع


----------



## baqoo (6 يونيو 2008)

*نصيحة للاخوان*

الأخوة الكرام.... 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
اشكر جمبع الاخوة على المرور الكريم...

الاخ ابو زياد القاسمي وجميع الاخوة...

نصيحتي لحديثي التخرج الراغبين بالتخصص بمجال التكييف فان ذلك يعتمد على نوع العمل ان كان مهندس صيانة بشركة تكييف او مهندس موقع ومقاولات او مهندس تصميم ...الخ
بشكل عام ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة أهم شيء لتطوير الذات والخبرة هو تقوية مهاراتك باللغة الانجليزية لان كاتلوجات الشركات والاليات بشكل عام تكون باللغة الانجليزية..حتى لو لم تتعلم على الجهاز او طريقة التركيب ممكن قراءة ذلك من الكتالوج... طبعا الخبرة العملية مهمة و تحتاج الى تعب وصبر واقدام على التعلم وعدم الاعتماد على الآخر للحصول على المعلومة بل السعي للحصول عليها وعدم انتظار الاخرين لتقديم الخبرات على طبق من فضة....


----------



## دلع الحلو (9 يونيو 2008)

تسلم استاذي لاكني لدي مايشبه اعماللك ولاستطيع رفعا اى المنتدى ممكن تشرحلي الطريقه كيف ارفعها ولكم الشكر


----------



## مامادوو (10 يونيو 2008)

ادمنا العزيز أنا عندي مشكلة في الداون لووووود


----------



## loaisouthboy (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الللة خيرا ع جهودكم


----------



## حسين اللغبي (13 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ماعليش اخواني أول مرة أدش ممكن المساعدة ماشفت الصور ودي لوتكرمتو المساعدة جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## atef220 (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## لوؤةلولو (14 يونيو 2008)

مشكور والله وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد:56:


----------



## مسلم سنى (14 يونيو 2008)

لو سمحتم اخوانى انا ضعيف فى الانجليزى ومفيش فاهم حاجه وبصراحه انا محتاجة اعرف الحاجات دى ايه العمل...............ارجو الرد اشكركم


----------



## إسلام بدير (15 يونيو 2008)

منتدى رائع ومهندسين ذو خبرة عالية وفقنا الله جميعا في الارتقاء بامتنا العربية


----------



## إسلام بدير (15 يونيو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشاركين بالمنتدى ارسال كتاب معدات التبريد للدكتور رمضان احمد محمود ان وجد


----------



## محمد الشارود (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يبشمهندس انت سبب عوتدى هنا


----------



## مهندس مازن2007 (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك انا حملت كل المقاطع وارجو منك الشرح المفصل بالصور اذا امكن للاعضاء الذين لم يتمكنوا من التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المارد الابيض (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## إسلام بدير (20 يونيو 2008)

أولا ان هناك فرق كبير بين الثلاجة العادية والثلاجة النو فرست حيث ان الثلاجة العادية تؤدي الى حدوث ثلج يتكون على جدار الالفريزر بها اما الثلاجة النو فرست فانها لا تتسبب في حدوث ثلج اساسا على سطح الفريز وذلك لانها تعمل دائما على توزيع الهواء عن طريق المروحة وبالتالي لا يتكاثف او يتجمد بخار الماء الموجود داخل الكابينة وبالتالي فلا تتسبب في تكون الثلج


----------



## إسلام بدير (20 يونيو 2008)

اريد ان اتعلم الرسم على برنامج الاوتوكاد فمن يستطيع مساعدتي في ذلك فرجاء التكرم بمراسلتي


----------



## إسلام بدير (20 يونيو 2008)

ثانيا تحتاج الشبكة او المكثف الموجود خلف الثلاجة الى مسافة لا تقل عن 30 سم من الحائط بحيث تسمح برور الهواء خلالها


----------



## إسلام بدير (20 يونيو 2008)

ثالثا اذا اردت اختبار عمل الدائرة (اي ان الفريزر يبرد بالصورة الطبيعية) فقم بلل اصبعك او يدك ووضعها علي الفريزر بعد فتر لا تقل عن 15 دقيقة من عمل الثلاجة فاذا وجدت انه كما لو كان هناك مادة لاصقة تعمل على لصق يدك بالثلاجة فهذا يعني ان الفريزر سليم وان لم يحدث ذلك فيكون هناك عطل ما ويرجى احضار الفني المختص


----------



## إسلام بدير (20 يونيو 2008)

رابعا الثلاجة تقوم على تكثيف بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء وتجعله ماءا وعند تصميم الثلاجة يتم حساب ذلك وعمل طريقة للتخلص من هذا الماء المتكون فان لم تجد ماء يتكون من ثلاجتك فهذا يرجع الى ثلاثة اسباب اما ان الثلاجة لا تقوم بالتبريد علي الصورة الصحيحة او ان المكان الموجود به الثلاجة نسبة الرطوبة الموجودة به منخفضة او ان الثلاجة لا يتم فتحها باستمرار فلا تجدد الهواء بداخلها الذي يحتوي علي بخار الماء مما يؤدي الي عدم تكون الماء


----------



## ماندو عماد (20 يونيو 2008)

مفيش كلام اقدر اعبر بية عن شكرى ليكم ربنا يجزيكم على هذا خيرا


----------



## محمد ر ا د (20 يونيو 2008)

الف ملييون شكر يا اخى


----------



## baqoo (20 يونيو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
اشكر الجميع على المرور الكريم وأرجو الله ان تكون العروض قد أفادت الجميع....

وأعتذر عن الانقطاع لفترة وان شاء الله نعود بعروض شاملة لصيانة وتركيب المكيف المنفصل Split Unit

وكبداية اقدم صور لكرت التحكم بالمكيف المنفصل (مكيف منفصل ماركة كرافت) ...

على هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92588.html

وشكرا لتفاعلكم......

ENJOY:56:


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (21 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بيك يا اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه وان شاء الله الى الامام دائما


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (21 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بيك والله معلومات قيمه


----------



## عمرويوسف (22 يونيو 2008)

اود مساعدتى فى الوصول لانى مشترك جديد شكرا


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جيهاد (23 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم على اي برنامج تعمل هذه الفديوهات المصورة ؟
ارجو مك ان تساعدني


----------



## demoka (24 يونيو 2008)

Meya Meya ya handasa


----------



## فادى العربى (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميشو المصرى (30 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جذيلا و نطلب من سيادتكم المزيد من الشرح المصور لاعطال التكيف و كيفيه التعرف عليها وعلاجها


----------



## حمدى الطائر (4 يوليو 2008)

يا اصدقاى بعدام اقوام بلتحميل لا ادرى اين يذهب الملف ممكن اعرف ازى ممكن استخدم البرامج هذى وشكرلكم
ححخحح


----------



## حمدى الطائر (4 يوليو 2008)

شكر لكم وجزكم اللة خير ونتم انا يستفيد اكبر قدر ممكن من هذى المعلومات بس رجاء كيف احفظ الفديو على الجهاز عندى بتاع اختبار الكبستور


----------



## الموسوي احمد (4 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف اقوم بالتحميل من هذا الموقع


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك من عباده المتقين


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 يوليو 2008)

ننتظر من الكثير والكثير اعانك الله


----------



## حمدى الطائر (6 يوليو 2008)

سم اللة الرحمن الرحيم واد ان اقول لك الف الف الف الف الى الصباح مباروك عليك وربناء يتماملك على خير واللة لو كنت اقدار اجيالك كنت جيت والف مبروك وبرفاء والبنين الصلحين انشاء اللة والف شكر ليك على كل هذى المعلومات


----------



## كندي يونس (8 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع واتمنى لك التالق في المستقبل


----------



## خالد المزلاوى (9 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كيف احمل من هذا الموقع موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير و نفع بك و رزقك من ثمار الجنة على شاطئ الكوثر بإذنه تعالى .


----------



## خالد العسيلي (12 يوليو 2008)

لكن بعد اذنك طبعاً هل من الممكن أن تضع مع كل اسم ملف حجمه لأنه بعد التحميل يختلط الحابل بالنابل


----------



## البناالمصراوى (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى , وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود صابر مصر (15 يوليو 2008)

*اكثر الله من امثالك*

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك الباقى


----------



## فتىالبراري (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على ماقمت به من جهود سألين الله ان يضعه في ميزان حسناتك *وشكرا* *...*


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي السوداني (20 يوليو 2008)

*حقيقة ..
*مجهود أكثر من رائع الأخ الفاضل baqoo ..
*جزاك الله عننا كل خير ..​


----------



## علي السوداني (23 يوليو 2008)

*عاطر التحايا أخي (baqoo) .. وللأخوة المتداخلين هنا ..
*عندي أسئلة متعلّقة بأعمال الصيانة المدرجة في مقاطع الفيديو .. 
1/ في الأوفرلود تيست .. ماهو الجهاز المستخدم في الإختبار؟ ..
 ومالذي مقصود ب(يوجد إشارة)؟ 
هل يعني ذلك تحرّك مؤشر جهاز القياس؟ 
وأين يوجد الأوفر لود في المكيّف؟
2/ ماهو الجهاز المستخدم في فحص الريلاي كرنت؟
3/ في فحص الثيرموستات .. ما المقصود بضبط الجهاز في وضع التوصيل؟ 
وهناك عبارة مكتوبة في مقطع الفيديو (لاحظ أن الثيرموستات وصل بين نقاط التماس بعد تحسسه للحرارة) .. ما المقصود بالعبارة السابقة؟ ..
4/ (سخان الثلاجة) المذكور في إحدى مشاركاتك ..هل هو موجود في أجزاء المكيّف أيضاً؟ ..
5/ بالنسبة لإختبار الضواغط ..
ماهو الوضع الذي وضع عليه جهاز الأميتر لقياس المقاومة في طرفي الضاغط؟​وأيضاً تم توضيح حالات من المفترض أن يكون عندها المقاومة كبيرة .. وقليلة .. فإذا إختلف تلك الثوابت إياها .. هل يعني أن الضاغط تالف؟ وإذا كان تالفاً .. هل يمكن صيانته؟ ..
*تقبّل ودّي وتقديري ..


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووور اخى الغالى على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baqoo (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.............

اشكر جميع الاخوة على المرور العطر واسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن....

اخي علي السوداني وجميع الاخوة الافاضل....

بالنسبة لأسئلتك سأحاول الاجابة عليها باختصار ليس بالمخل ونبدأ باسم الله:
1. الجهاز المستخدم في الاوفر لود تيست هو كلامب امبيرClamp Ampier
المقصود بالاشارة هو صوت جرس يصدر من الجهاز وهذا يدل على حدوث توصيل بين طرفي توصيل الاوفر لود وهذا الاختبار يسمى اختبار التوصيلcontinuity ولا يوجد مؤشر بالكلامب امبير هو جهاز رقمي ديجيتال
الكلامب امبير هو جهاز قياس يستخدم لقياس شدة التيار والفولتية والمقاومة وهو الجهاز المعتمد باعمال التكييف واذا تابعت بقية العروض ستلاحظ انه الجهاز المستخدم بجميع الاختبارات.... 

بالنسبة لمكان وجود الاوفرلود بالمكيف يكون في قمة الكمبريسور بجانب نقاط توصيل الكومبريسور

2. الجهاز المستخدم في الريلية تيست هو الكلامب امبير ايضا( اختبار توصيل لنقاط التماس مرة أخرى)

وسأجيب على باقي الاسئلة باقرب وقت ان شاء الله وذلك لكثرة المشاعل حاليا...

اشكرك على اهتمامك.....


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

الف شكررررر


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

نتمنى المزيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معن خريسات (28 يوليو 2008)

no need to download


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر على هذه المشاركة


----------



## ريتا اكرم (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لهل المشاركة القيمة


----------



## يوسف العباس (29 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه الملفات و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الذئب الاسود (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا زائر جديد


----------



## الذئب الاسود (29 يوليو 2008)

اريد منكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على كتاب صبري بولص ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## objector (30 يوليو 2008)

thank yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou for you


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا رائع


----------



## سقلين (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيراَ


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

رجاء فحص الدائره الكهربيه


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

والدائره الميكانيكيه


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الثلاجه لا تعمل ؟


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

هى ثلاجه نوفروست


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

ميكانيكا مضبوطه جدا


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

كهربيا الضاغط يعمل


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الثرموستات يعمل


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

المروحه تعمل


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الاسلاك مضبوطه


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الترامل راكبه مظبوط


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

جريلات الهواء مفتوحه


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

لا يوجد بها سدد


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

المواسير ليست معصوره


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الموتور يعمل


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

ما هى المشكله


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

والاغرب الثلاجه دى جديده


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الفيشه بها كهرباء


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

الكاوتش الباب سليم


----------



## اسلام مرتضى تمام (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور اخى الغالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سكينن (5 أغسطس 2008)

رائع جدا والف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## محمد مبروك حسين (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااا علي المساعده


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 أغسطس 2008)

هل التحميل يتطلب عدد مشاركات محدد؟ ارجوا الرد


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 أغسطس 2008)

كيف يمكننى التحميل.


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (6 أغسطس 2008)

كيفيمكن التحميل وما هى البرامج المطلوبه


----------



## تامبيس (18 أغسطس 2008)

الى اصحاب الخبرة : اريد تحميل صور اجزاء المكيف مع التسميات


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك 
بارك الله بيك يامبدع


----------



## حسام الدينن (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود
لو فى فيديوهات فى التكيف المركزى يكون جيد جدا


----------



## صقر12 (26 أغسطس 2008)

فأنا أريد أن أنشأ شركة للتكييفات وأريد أن أكون وكيل أو موزع معتمد لإحدى شركات التكييفات في مصر
وأريد أن يدلني أحداً على كيفية الحصول على عقد الوكاله أو التوزيع


----------



## kzama (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ياغالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## baqoo (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وشهركم مبارك ان شاء الله.....

أحببت اهنئكم بالشهر الفضيل وأسأل الله ان يتقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا انه سميع مجيب...

وأشكر الجميع على المرور الكريم....

السلام عليكم...


----------



## الصقرالمصري (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## سامرغازى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.eng2all.com/vb/index.php
موقع هندسى يخص هندسة التبريد والتكييف


----------



## رعد رجب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## alfaydi (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## علاء عمران (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وذادك الله مما انت فية(واما السائل فلا تنهر)لانك فى النهاية ستسئل عن علمك شكرا ورمضان كريم


----------



## احمد مرسى محمد مرس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد ربنا يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك فى حيلتك العملية
ويجعلك عونا لمن امتهن مهنة التبريد والتكييف

قولوا آمين


----------



## محمد يوسف حسني (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو شرح كيفية التحميل من المواقع التي تذكرونها


----------



## ابن العميد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خادم محمد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

أقول لك أخي شكرأ على هذه المعلومات القيمة .......


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمد مروان السالم (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## كان (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاهد المفيدة


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عبدالهادى معوض (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تكون المشكله فى التايمرافحص اطراف التايمرواذاكان بيدخل السخانات ولا لا


----------



## عبدالهادى معوض (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*الاسماعليه*

ممكن تكون المشكله فى التايمر افحص اطراف التايمر وتاكدان السخانات بتدخل


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك علم على علمك


----------



## شربة ماء (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا استطيع ان افيدكم بهاذا الموقع و الذي من خلاله تتعرفون على القواعد الاساسية لانجاز اي مركب تكييف او تبريد او تدفئة مركزي cvc.be.tf


----------



## شربة ماء (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا استطيع ان افيدكم بهاذا الموقع و الذي من خلاله تتعرفون على القواعد الاساسية لانجاز اي مركب تكييف او تبريد او تدفئة مركزي cvc.be.tfولكن ماستجدونه في هذا الموقع هو بالفرنسي


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك وتسلم ايدك يابطل


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود اكثر من رائع تسلم ياخى العزيز


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كفيت ووفيت ونلت الأجر ان شاء الله الروابط كلها تعمل بكفاءة


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*




*​


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

دائما فى انتظارك وبندعيلك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

امتعتنا ياباكوووووووووو ... ربنا يبارك فيك يأخ / باسم عيد وشكرا على المجهود الرائع دة 
واسمح لى ان انقل عنك هذة الأعمال الجميلة الى المنتدى الخاص بى حتى تعم الفائدة الى الجميع


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

موسى5 قال:


> انا اشهد انك كفيت و وفيت





موسى5 قال:


> ‏
> أسأل الله أن يبشرك بما"يسرك"
> ويكف عنك ما"يضرك"
> ويثبت يقينك ويرزقك حلالا"يكفيك"
> ...


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباسم وربنا يكرمك ياعسل


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ياباسم عيد وربنا يبارك فيك ولاتحرمنا من ابدعاتك


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على نصيحتك الغالية ياباسم


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا .... شكراً شكراً ياباسم


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت تجاوب على الأخ على السودانى ياباكوووووووووووو ...وذلك لأهمية الأسئلة


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على ردك الشافى الكافى على الأخ / على السودانى


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اذاً المفروض مايكنش فية مشكلة ياسلام مرتضى


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع ياباسم عيد لك كل الشكر


----------



## إبراهيم لاشين (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد ربنا يجزيك كل خير ويوفقك فى حيلتك العملية
ويجعلك عونا لمن امتهن مهنة التبريد والتكييف

قولوا آمين*​


----------



## mohannad (7 أكتوبر 2008)

رحم الله والديك على هذه الافكار الرائعة والتي لاتقدر بثمن ويعجز اللسان عن شكرك لما فيها من فائدة


----------



## baqoo (7 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل عام وأنتم بخير.....

اشكرك اخي ابراهيم لاشين على حماسك...
حاسس اني بعرفك من زمااااااان...

جزاك الله خيرا ذكرتني بأسئلة الاخ على السوداني وكنت اجبت على جزء منها ولكم باقي الاجابة:
4 / (سخان الثلاجة) المذكور في إحدى مشاركاتك ..هل هو موجود في أجزاء المكيّف أيضاً؟ ..
نعم يوجد سخان بالمكيف نوع حار/بارد لكن ليس لتذويب الثلج...بل يقوم بتسخين الهواء للتدفئة وفي هذة الوضعيه لا يعمل الكمبريسور فقط السخان
5/ بالنسبة لإختبار الضواغط ..
ماهو الوضع الذي وضع عليه جهاز الأميتر لقياس المقاومة في طرفي الضاغط؟
عند فحص اطراف الضاغط يوضع الكلامب امبير على وضع قراءة المقاومة (الأوم)

وأيضاً تم توضيح حالات من المفترض أن يكون عندها المقاومة كبيرة .. وقليلة .. فإذا إختلف تلك الثوابت إياها .. هل يعني أن الضاغط تالف؟ وإذا كان تالفاً .. هل يمكن صيانته؟ ..

اخي الكريم .. من المفترض حتى يكون الضاغط سليما من الناحية الكهربائية ان يكون مجموع مقاومتي( C+R) 
و(C+S) يساوي قيمة المقاومة R+S وذلك موضح بالعرض الخاص باختبار الضواغط وفي حال حصل خلل ما بالمجموع اعلم انه يوجد مشكلة بالضاغط وانه آيل للسقوط والخراب بأي لحظة وهذا دليل على استهلاك ملفات الضاغط...
من الممكن اصلاحه؟؟!!!!!!!
اعلم ان الضواغط المستخدمة باجهزة التكييف والتبريد المنزلية من النوع محكم القفلHermetic Compressor اي مقفلة بلحام ... يعني اذا خرب ارمي واشتري كمبريسور جديد ولا تصلح وتقص اللحام وترجع تلحم لانه عملية خطيرة وغيرمضمونة...

ارجو أن أكون وفقت بالاجابة عن أسئلتكم وإن أصبت فمن الله وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان...

انتظروني بالجديد خلال الشهر القادم ان شاء الله....

وكل عام وأنتم بخير.......


----------



## نبيل ياسين (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا أخي على المعلومة القيمة


----------



## m o r s h d y (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد المظفر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء انا محتاج برنامج لحساب الاحمال الحرارية


----------



## إيهاب2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## theguide (16 أكتوبر 2008)

10000000000000 شكر وجزاك الله 1000000000000000000 خير على هذا المجهود الرائع واعانك الله على المزيد باذن الله


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير ياأخي على هذا الموضوع الممتاز والفيديوهات القوية.


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك
جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى
والنظر الى وجه الكريم ........ امين


*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييين الموضوع ممتاز ويشبه الذي تكرم بوضعه


----------



## المهندس ناصح (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراًَ


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن طلب دوانر التحكم


----------



## m_mahmoud (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ياعزيزي ومبارك جهدك انشاءالله


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا ععلي المعلومات القيمه دي
اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين
شكرا


----------



## baqoo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

نأسف على الانقطاع وذلك لظروف العمل وكما وعدتكم برفع بعض الاعمال بأقرب فرصة ...

ومن هذه العروض :

تفكيك الوحدة الداخلية لمكيف منفصل
عزل مواسير المكيف المنفصل
تركيب مكيف منفصل من الألف الى الياء بكامل التفاصيل إن شاء الله...

تركيب مكيف صحراوي

وسأرفع بعون الله صور للمكيف المنفصل والصحراوي 

الأمر مسأله وقت 

والله الموفق....


----------



## alaa_84 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## baqoo (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلسلة صيانةوتركيب المكيف المنفصل*

الأخوة الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

أرجو من الله ان تكونوا بأوفر الصحة والسعادة..

وكما وعدتكم سابقا سوف أبدأ برفع سلسة صيانة وتركيب المكيف المنفصل Split Unit 
أرفع اليكم هذه المشاركة راجيا من الله أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع...

ونبدأ بعون الله...

1. منظر عام للوحدة الداخلية

مقطع يبين منظر الوحدة الداخلية indoor unit للمكيف المنفصل Split Unit
http://www.zshare.net/download/511568293f1ce10c/

2. فك المبخر

مقطع يبين طريقة فك المبخر في الوحدةالداخلية لإجراءات الصيانة

http://www.zshare.net/download/5115713226950113/

3. تغيير محرك المروحة الداخلية

مقطع يبين طريقة فك ماتور المروحة الدولابية الموجودة في الوحدة الداخلية

http://www.zshare.net/download/51157255c6ebc7c8/



وبعون الله نرفع المزيد بأقرب فرصة...

ودمتم سالمين...


----------



## baqoo (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## baqoo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

إخواني الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

نستكمل معكم العروض الخاصة بالمكيف المنفصل..

لا يخفى عليكم لزوم القيام ببعض الأعمال الأساسية عند تركيب المكيف المنفصل من قص لمواسير النحاس التي توصل الوحدة الخارجية بالداخلية وعزلها وعمل تفليج للمواسير لتركيب الصواميل....الخ
اليوم أرفع لكم 3 عروض وهي كالتالي:

1. فرد مواسير النحاس:
نقوم أولا بقياس المسافة بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية ونفرد المواسير كما هو موضح بالفيديو
http://www.zshare.net/download/5131345735107e83/

2. قطع المواسير: 
بعد فرد الماسورة بناء على الطول المطلوب نقوم بقطع الماسورة باستخدام قطاعة المواسير

http://www.zshare.net/download/51313535a800ff59/

3. عزل المواسير:
بعط قطع الماسورة نقوم بعزل الماسورة باستخدام العازل المناسب وهو متوفر بالأسواق بناء على قطر ماسورة النحاس (المكيف ماركةYoko ماسورة السائل 4\1 انش و ماسورة الغاز 2\1 انش) وطول العازل 2 متر لكل قطعة(في هذا المكيف المسافة بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية 5 متر )http://www.zshare.net/download/51313633f2b871e4/

ولنا عودة عما قريب إن شاء الله....


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم حبيبي baqoo والله انك لرجل كريم واتمنى اني في يوم من الايام القاك لانك تستحق كل خير وانا في الحقيقة عندي طلب متاكد انو الكثيرين محتارين فيه الا وهي طريقة ربط الترموستات لثلاجة عادية وياريت فيديو ومنون لم كثيرا *الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مــــــــا شاء الله مجهود متميز ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مــــــــا شاء الله مجهود متميز ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## baqoo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

اشكر مروركم الكريم وان شاء الله نستمر معكم حتى نوصل المعلومة بأسهل الطرق وقد قيل:

(الصورة تغني عن 1000 كلمة) فما بالك بمقطع مصور؟؟؟!!!

بالنسبة لتركيب الثيرموستات بالثلاجة العادية يعتمد على نوع الثلاجة بالعادة يركب جذر الثيرموستات على بلاطة التبريد (صفيحة المبخر الموجودة بكابينة الثلاجة بالأسفل) في فتحة موجودة على هذه البلاطة 
في حال أسعفني الوقت سأقوم بتوفير فيديو لفحص الثلاجة المروحية Nofrost مباشرة 

والله الموفق.....*


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز baqoo انا سعيد لاني رأيت ردك ولكن أنا كنت اقصد الربط الكهربائي باطراف الترموستات مع الضاغط وياريت فيديو عشان يبقى معبرة احسن ومستني ردك بفارغ الصبر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى كمال على (18 نوفمبر 2008)

م. قال:


> مــــــــا شاء الله مجهود متميز ... بارك الله فيك


ممكن اى شى عن الشيلرات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## baqoo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

نكمل ما بدأناه.....

1. تفليج ماسورة معزولة:

بعد قيامنا بتثبيت الوحدة الخارجية والداخلية في المكان المناسب وقيامنا بفرد مواسير النحاس وقصها ثم عزلها نقوم بعد ذلك بعمل تفليج لأطراف المواسير(ماسورة الغاز وماسورة السائل) وتركيب الصواميل على الأطراف كما هو موضح في العرض(ماسورة السائل بقطر 4\1 انش نركب الصامولة المناسبة بالماسورة ثم نقوم بعمل التفليج وماسوة الغاز بقطر 2\1 انش نركب صامولة مناسبه للقطر)

http://www.zshare.net/download/51500160b59a768b/

2. تركيب المواسير بالوحدة الداخلية:

نقوم بتركيب المواسير مع الوحدة الداخلية باستخدام مفاتيح الربط 

http://www.zshare.net/download/51500261d0a97bda/

3. رفع الوحدة الداخلية:

وبعد ذلك ترفع الوحدة وتثبت على الجدار (على اللوح المعدني المثبت على الجدار)

http://www.zshare.net/download/51500357df0196d3/

ترقبوا المزيد .....


----------



## baqoo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي وعزيزي اختصاصي تكييف ...

بالنسبة لتوصيل الثيرموستات في الثلاجة العادية يختلف من شركة لأخرى لكن بشكل عام يوصل الثيرموستات على التوالي مع الضاغط (الكومبريسور) وارفق لك هذه الصورة عسى أن تفيدك وهو مخطط كهربائي لثلاجة نوفروست 

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك..

وتقبل تحياتي...


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا عزيزي baqoo على مجهودك معايا وربنا يجزيك انا ساحاول تطبيق ما قلته وايضل اذا استطعت ساسجله وابعثه كفيديو ليسفيد منه الجميع................سلام


----------



## موسى5 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

متميز دائما يا baqoo
والف شكر لك على ما تقدم لقسم التبريد والتكييف


----------



## rady163 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد طرق تفصيل الدكت المربع على مدور والبو السمك


----------



## احمد السجان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## رائد حمامرة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم وجعله عملا صالحا في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## baqoo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وأعتذر عن التأخير ...

أخي rad163 أعتذر لا أستطيع تلبية طلبك لعدم توفر مشروع قريب وفي حال توفر ذلك أعدك برفعها

وشكرا لمروركم الكريم...


----------



## baqoo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

اعتذر عن التأخير لكن أمس كنت أجهز رد طويل لختم موضوع تركيب المكيف المنفصل وبالنهايه عند الرفع انقطع الاتصال.....

بعون الله أحاول اليوم أن أختم موضوع تركيب المكيف المنفصل...

لا تنسونا من الدعاء..


----------



## محمدابراهيم العياط (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baqoo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم

اعتذر عن التأخيروذلك لكثرة المشاغل....:16:

نتابع ما بدأناه...

1. تركيب مواسير الوحدة الخارجية:

بعد تركيب المواسير بالوحدة الداخلية ورفعها على الجدار نقوم بتوصيل المواسير بالوحدة الخارجية
مع التذكير أنه بعد عزلك لماسوره الغاز ثم ماسورة السائل كل على حدى قم بتوصيل خرطوم تصريف المياه وسلك الكهرباء الواصل بين الوحدة الخارجية والداخلية معا ومن ثم لف المجموعة كاملة(ماسورة الغاز وماسورة السائل وخرطوم تصريف المياه وسلك الكهرباء) بشطرطون عازل 

كما هو موضح بالعرضالقادم


http://www.zshare.net/download/5170734052226557/

وللحديث بقية....


----------



## حسن عبدالمنعم زهره (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات ديه


----------



## حسن عبدالمنعم زهره (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## baqoo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
عسى أن نختم اليوم طريقة تركيب المكيف المنفصل...

بعد تثبيت الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية وعزل المواسير وتركيب خرطوم صرف المياه وكيبل الكهرباء بين الوحدتين وقيامنا بتركيب أطراف ماسورة الغاز وماسوره السائل بين الوحدتين الآن نقوم بعمل طرد للهواء الموجود داخل المواسير.
كيف؟؟؟؟؟

1. خلخلة الهواء:
اعلم أن الوحدة الخارجية تأتي من المصنع وهي مشحونة بالكمية المناسبة من الفريون ونحافظ على الشحنة باغلاق صمامي خط السائل وخط الغاز كما سترى بالعرض القادم
بعد توصيل المواسير يكون صمام خط الغاز مغلق وصمام خط السائل مغلق
أولا اوصل ساعة قياس الضغط مع بلف الخدمة الراكب على صمام خط الغاز
باستخدام مفتاح سداسي(ألن كي) مناسب قم بفتح صمام خط السائل
الآن الفريون يتدفق بماسورة السائل الى المبخر ويعود الى الوحدة الخارجية عن طريق ماسورة الغاز!!!

أين يتوقف الفريون؟؟
سوف يتوقف على مدخل صمام الغاز لأنه مغلق!!!

العمل أن نقوم باستخدام مفتاح سبانة مناسب بفتح الصامولة الراكبه على الصمام فتحة بسيطة لطرد الهواء من الدائرة بعد ذلك نشد على الصامولة ونربطها باحكام ومن ثم نفتح صمام الغاز بالمفتاح السداسي وهكذا ينتشر الفريون بجميع أجزاء الدائرة ولا وجود للهواء داخل الوحدتين...

الآن المكيف جاهز للتشغيل فقط تأكد من توصيلك للكهرباء بأسلاك مناسبة(لهذا المكيف استخدمنا اسلاك سمك 2مم) 

فقط للتذكيرقبل رفع وتركيب الوحدة الداخلية على الجدار وبعد توصيل المواسير بالصواميل مع الصمامات قم بدفع فريون داخل المواسير والصمامات مغلقة باستخدام اسطوانة فريون 22 عن طريق بلف الخدمة الموجود على خط الغاز وذلك لعمل اختبار تنسيم للصواميل باستخدام رغوة الصابون 
بعد التأكد من عدم وجود تنسيم (لتجنب ذلك قم بوضع تفلون على الوصلات المسننة قبل تركيب الصامولة:31
ركب الوحدة الداخلية على الجدار واتبع التعليمات السابقة....

http://www.zshare.net/download/51707647b05af84d/


----------



## baqoo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*العرض الأخير لتركيب المكيف المنفصل.....*

اليكم المنظر النهائي للمكيف سبليت ماركة يوكو بعد التركيب 

http://www.zshare.net/download/51707788a1deae8c/

(التركيب كان بغرض التدريب وسأرفع لكم قريبا صور لتركيب حقيقي لمكيف ماركة بوور داخل غرفة)


راجيا من الله أن أكون قد أفدت الجميع وأن يكون هذا الموضوع مرجعا للمتسائلين عن طرق وفنيات تركيب المكيف المنفصل....

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.....

أخوكم..

Baqoo


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم مشكور على المجهود الكبير ولي طلب صغير من فضلك أرجو ان تعيد رفع كيفية تركيب منظومة تكييف مركزي على رابط غير رابط YouTub مع جزيل الشكر على كل شئ


----------



## Bu Ahmed (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي والله يعطيك العافية انشالله


----------



## موسى5 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور baqoo ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## alhabbash (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا لك والله الموفق*​*
*


----------



## mmbelal (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يزيدك ويجازيك خير


----------



## عزت غريب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ايها السادة انا اول مرة اقوم بزيارة الموقع ولا اعلم كيف اصل الى ما اريد اريد منكم ارسال برنامج كارير لحساب الااحمال


----------



## ahmed cod (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed201020 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراا اخى العزيز با رك الله فيك مدير شركه المجموعه الاسلاميه للتكيف والتبريد


----------



## ايمان الحكيم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

salamo alikom
I tryed to access these links but they are all not working with me. Do I have to have certain soft ware to open the links
thanks alot


----------



## ايمان الحكيم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

Please, let me know how can I access the given links, thank you so much


----------



## baqoo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ....

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

بالنسبة للأخت ايمان الحكيم راجعي الصفحة8 المشاركة رقم 106 فيها شرح لطريقة التحميل من الموقع

وبالنسبة لتشغيل عروض الفيديو لازم برنامج يشغل الامتداد mp4

مثل برنامج quick time

ودمتم......


----------



## ايمان الحكيم (23 ديسمبر 2008)

Gzakom Allah Khairn. I apprciate much your reply.


----------



## اسعدالزريقي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر لك ياخي وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما 
والله عمل خيري جميل


----------



## دموع الغروب (25 ديسمبر 2008)

رحم الله والديكم


----------



## Walid Radwan (25 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جداًن شكراً


----------



## م . عباس الجميلي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم يتحمل عندي شي ولم اشاهد اي شي ارجو من الاخوة الكرام ارشادي الى فتح الملف 
اخوكم المهندس عباس الجميلي


----------



## م . عباس الجميلي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس عباس ستار الجميلي من كبار المهندسين العرب وله باع طويل في اختراعات الكهرباء ومجال حفظ الطاقة وهو صاحب فكرة برنامج توفير الطاقة الذي اصيحت له ضجة في دول الخليج وهو من خبراء التبريد وله الخبرة الكبيرة في مجال تبريد الابراج والمباني والتبريد المناطقي وقد انشا على يده عدة مصانع للدكت والالمنيوم ومحطات توليد الطاقة المنفصلة 
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام تنويره بالوصلات لكي يتسنى لنا الاطلاع عيها جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherif1977 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*تشيللر الزامل*

السلام عليكم يامهندسون , أرجوكم عايز جدول troubleshotting لتشيللر الزامل


----------



## عبداللة بسيونى (28 ديسمبر 2008)

صيانة شيلر بالصورة


----------



## لوناسي عبد النور (28 ديسمبر 2008)

*الف والف شكر و برك الله فيك*​


----------



## لوناسي عبد النور (28 ديسمبر 2008)

برك الله فيك


----------



## eslam ghazal (1 يناير 2009)

*ببببببببببببببببب*

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## عبداللة بسيونى (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح ودائما للتقدم


----------



## عبدالروؤف الشميري (8 يناير 2009)

بصراحة المشاركة كانت رائعة بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني المهندس عبدالروؤف الشميري واشكر الاخ الذي ابدا المشاركة


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (20 يناير 2009)

أرجو من الأخوه القائمين على الموقع أن يقوموا بتحديث الملفات لأن الملفات غير موجوده و شكر


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (20 يناير 2009)

أرجوا من الأخوه القائمين على الموقع بتحديث روابط (أعمل الصيانه في التكييف و التبريد) و شكر


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (20 يناير 2009)

أرجو من المهندس باكو فضلأًً لا أمرً أن يقوم بتحديث روابط(أعمال الصيانه مصوره) لان بعض الملفات غير موجوده في المواقع التى حمل عليها و شكراً


----------



## محمد بحريه (22 يناير 2009)

الله ينور على المجهود المشرف سلمت يداك


----------



## محمد بحريه (22 يناير 2009)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## baqoo (22 يناير 2009)

الأخ ابراهيم علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،،

تم التأكد من الروابط وهي سليمة 

ممكن انك تواجه مشكلة بالتحميل راجع الصفحات السابقه ستجد طريقة التحميل من المواقع المستخدمة،،،

واتمنى لك الفائدة.....


----------



## baqoo (22 يناير 2009)

الأخ ابراهيم علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،،

تم التأكد من الروابط وهي سليمة 

ممكن انك تواجه مشكلة بالتحميل راجع الصفحات السابقه ستجد طريقة التحميل من المواقع المستخدمة،،،

واتمنى لك الفائدة.....


----------



## لؤى حموده (31 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخواني في هذا الملتقى المميز أحييكم وأهديكم هذه المجموعة من الفيديوهات المصورة لأعمال صيانة أجهزة التبريد والتكييف، واللتي استغرقت مني بعض الوقت والجهد وذلك خدمة لكل مهندس أو فني جديد على هذه المهنة....
(لا أخفيكم كم تمنييت في بداية مشواري كمهندس تكييف أن أجد مثل هذه الفيديوهات)
أرجو من المشرفين الكرام تثبيت هذا الموضوع كي تعم الفائدة....

أبدأ باختبار الاوفرلود
http://mihd.net/3ex1lj

ومن ثم اختبار الريليه(ريليه تيار)
http://mihd.net/2hifj8

عما قريب فحوص الكباسيتور، الثيرموستات،الضاغط


----------



## عبده اسماعيل (13 فبراير 2009)

اريد معرفة العطل لثلا جه توشيبا نظام 110 فولت حيث انها تعمل بشكل جيد لكن عندما تريد العوده للعمل بعد الفصل الطبيعي لا تستطيع


----------



## kmbs (18 فبراير 2009)

_بصراحة الموضوع جاااااااامد بس ياريت نجمع كل اللينكات اللي ذكرت في الموضوع ونجددها عشان أغلبيتها بايظة وتكون في أول الموضوع
_


----------



## حسن الشعيبات (20 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المهندس هيما خطاب (21 فبراير 2009)

والشكر واغز الشكر لك يا اخى فى الله


----------



## engemad1810 (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررر على المجهود


----------



## اركان سالم يحيى (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مطيع علي (22 فبراير 2009)

*صدقت*

صدقت يا أخى الكريم فهذا بالفعل مجهود يحتاج إلى وقت 
ويحتاج إلى هذا العمل كل من يعمل فى مجال التبريد والتكييف
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك الله بما علمك وعلمك الله ما ينفعك وزادك الله علما
وجمعنا الله على ما يحب


----------



## baqoo (1 مارس 2009)

اخواني الكرام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
أعدكم أن ارتب الموضوع بشكل أكبرووضع جميع الوصلات بصفحة واحدة....
وأعدكم أيضا بمفاجأة حصريه فقط على المنتدى....

ترقبوها...


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (1 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن خطوات التصميم للتبريد والتدفئة تحت البلاط بشكل واضح


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (1 مارس 2009)

أخوكم مهندس ميكانيك أعمل في شركة إستشارات هندسية لتصميم المشاريع تكييف وتدفئه وتصريف صحي وشبكة المياة الباردة والساخنة وشبكة الحريق


----------



## كرم الباري (2 مارس 2009)

الرجاء 
عدم ظهور المقاطع الصوريه لدى التحميل 
الحل رجاء


----------



## كرم الباري (2 مارس 2009)

الرجاء 
عدم ظهور المقاطع الصوريه لدى التحميل 
الحل رجاء


----------



## baqoo (2 مارس 2009)

اخواني الكرام ..
من يعاني من مشكلة عدم تشغيل المقاطع السبب أن امتداد تشغيل الفيدو MP4
الحل هو باستخدام برنامج تشغيل فيديو لمقاطع MP4 مثل Quicktime او Jetaudio


----------



## اشرف الملاحظ (3 مارس 2009)

مشكورين جدا جدا وياريت يعاد تنزيل وصله اختبار الترمستات بشكل دقيق مشكورين جدا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

اولا مشكور على جهدك الكريم المتواصل
ولكن عندي سؤال0ه0000 هذه الفيديوهات لقناه النيل التعليميه


----------



## sniper87 (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك على المبادرة الحلوة ولكن الموقع ليس شغال عندي
أرجوا ان يتم تنزيلها في مواقع أخرى أرجوكم وهذا للفائدة
شكرا لكم


----------



## baqoo (10 مارس 2009)

الأخ زيكو تكييف...

هذه الفيديوهات ليست من قناه النيل التعليمية!!!
بل هي من انتاجي الخاص... أرجو لك الاستفاده...

وأبشركم اخواني الكرام اني قمت بانجاز CD خاص بأعمال التكييف بحجم 300 ميغا تقريبا 

وقد قمت برفعه على موقع ifile.it وانا اضع اللمسات الأخيرة للموضوع الذي سيكون حصري على هذا المنتدى.....

ودمتم سالمين.....


----------



## ابراهيم احمد فرج (11 مارس 2009)

baqoo قال:


> فحص الثيرموستات
> http://mihd.net/uln1y7


الأخ الفاضل يرجى التكرم بتوضيح كيفية تشغيل الفيديو


----------



## فهد م (12 مارس 2009)

ماشاء الله عمل جميل .... وجهد كبير ..... وفقك الله


----------



## ghost012 (20 مارس 2009)

برجاء اعادة رفع كلا من اختبار التايمر و كباسيتور التقويم والتشغيل و فحص الثيرموستات

و شكرا علي الباقي......................................................................................


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (23 مارس 2009)

*الف والف شكر و برك الله فيك لطفي ابراهيم
*


----------



## باسم عبداللة (23 مارس 2009)

كيف يتم تحميل الكتب و البرامج من الملتقى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherkoko (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه المعلومة


----------



## السياب احمد (25 مارس 2009)

بارك الله في عملك


----------



## mamdohzezo (27 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة / مجهود جميل ولكو جزيل الشكر
انا لست مهندس ومحتاج كتاب بالعربى كيفية توصيل كهرباء المبردات وليس المكيفات 
او بمعنا افضل كنترول الكهرباء 
وشكرآ


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير بس كيف نفتح الروابط دي مبتفتح خالص


----------



## شافي الشمري (31 مارس 2009)

لم اعرف كيف انزل ماده الصيانه المصوره ارجو المساعده وانزالها على بريدي [email protected] واكون ممتن لكم كثيرنا


----------



## محمودصابر (31 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع وهائل و نرجو المذيد.


----------



## محمودصابر (31 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى لاكن كثير من الروابط لا يعمل ارجو التجديد وشكرا.


----------



## طابا كوول (1 أبريل 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ياقائد ...


----------



## حمزة 05 (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك أخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## مركز الفهد (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عندىمشكلة فى ثلاجة سامسونج نوفرستت 
كل الاجزا شغالة 0التيمر0السرمودسك 0الثرموثتات 0المرحة 0الهيتر 0 
العيب بعد 20يوم تتوقف عملية التوزيع التبريد ماذا يكون العيب


----------



## baqoo (6 أبريل 2009)

*سيدي :الشامل في اساسيات التكييف والتبريد (مصور) حصؤيا على المنتدى*

اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أعتذر عن عدم ردي عليكم في الفترة الأخيرة وذلك لانقطاعي عن الانترنت....!!!!!

وأوجه عنايتكم الى أني قد حملت سيدي كامل يوجد به جميع الفيديوهات السابقة وزيادة 

وأضفت عليها شروحات مكتوبه وصور توضيحية...

هذا السيدي موسوعة مصورة شاملة لأساسيات التكييف سوف تغنيكم ان شاء الله ...

وهذا رابط المشاركة بالمنتدى...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123947.html

أرجو أن أرى ردودكم ومروركم على هذا الرابط...

يعطيكم العافيه.....


----------



## مهندالمهندس (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا" انات بانتظار تفريغ وشحن الثلاجات، تخزين الفريون بالوحدة الخارجية للمكيف المنفصل،شحن مكيف منفصل


----------



## اسلام عمار (12 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## احمد الحوت (12 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم اخوكم احمد الحوت
عندي سؤال اذازاد طول الانبوبين النحاسيين بين القطعة الخارجية والداخلية للتبريد الجداري(سبلت اليونت)هل صحيح تقل من كفاءت التبريدواذا حكم علي ان افعل ذلك ما العمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الحوت (13 أبريل 2009)

*سؤال عن التبريد الجداري (سبلت يونت)*

اذا زاد طول الانبوبين النحاسيين بين القطعة الخارجية والداخلية للسبلت اليونت هل صحيح تقل من كفاءة التبريد واذا حكم علينا ذلك ما العمل


----------



## A.MEGUD (14 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رياض الانباري (15 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وفتح عليك ابواب العلم


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (15 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وفتح عليك ابواب العلم*​


----------



## 000403 (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم.....



قال الحسن البصري : 
« نظرت في السخاء فما وجدت له أصلا ولا فرعا إلا حسن الظن بالله عز وجل ، وأصل البخل وفرعه سوء الظن بالله عز وجل »


----------



## تامر شاهين (1 مايو 2009)

عمل جميل مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ملك جزيرة الاحزان (2 مايو 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكووووووووووووووووور حبيبى اللة يبارك فيك جبيبـــــــــــــــــــــتتى


----------



## نور محمد علي (8 يونيو 2009)

baqoo قال:


> اخواني الكرام السلام عليكم...
> 
> بالنسبة للزملاء الذين يشتكون من الروابط، جميع الروابط سليمة ولله الحمد..
> قد يكون المشكلة بسبب انقطاع النت بسبب الخلل بالكيبلات البحرية!!!!!!
> ...


اخي الكريم الملفات منتهية ارجو منك رفعا مرة اخرى وشكرا لك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (8 يونيو 2009)

مجهود ممتاز وجارى التحميل .......................:79:


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (8 يونيو 2009)

baqoo قال:


> نتابع معكم عروض الصيانة والاناختبار كباسيتور التقويم والتشغيل
> (starting & running cpacitors)
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/video/692303715dcd33/
> ...


 
تسلم ايدك يا بيكوا على الفيديوهات الجامده بس فى بعض اللينكات مش شغاله ارجو اعادة وضع اللينكات من جديد ........ حتى تعم الفائدة ودا لينك منهم


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (8 يونيو 2009)

baqoo قال:


> فحص الثيرموستات
> http://mihd.net/uln1y7


 
واللينك دا كمان ...........................:81:


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (8 يونيو 2009)

baqoo قال:


> اقدم لكم اختبار التايمر
> http://mihd.net/z7gq4t
> 
> ارجو من الاخوان الذين شاهدوا العروض ابداء رأيهم من الناحية الفنية وذلك كي تعم الفائدة


 
واللينك دا برضوا محتاج تحديث ودى الرسالة اللى بتظهر Note 
file expired :81::82::57::15:جارى التحميل والف الف شكرا على المجهود متابع ......


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 يونيو 2009)

baqoo قال:


> أقدم اليكم عملية التفريغ لأجهزة التبريد
> 
> 
> http://mihd.net/e4f3um
> ...


 

:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:
:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
:82::82::82::82::82:
:55:


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 يونيو 2009)

baqoo قال:


> للتسهيل على الاخوان جمعت الروابط بهذه الصفحه!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> فحص الريليه
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك يا بيكوا ................. ولكن افحص اللينكات جيدا :33:


----------



## baqoo (22 فبراير 2010)

up


----------



## سعد كاريير (5 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم اعزك الله ورفعك حضرتك شرحت كيف يعمل اللينك جميل جدا انما بتطلع صفحة جديدة زى ما قولت ما فيهاrequest download link ويوجد كلمة request download ticket افدنا افادك الله ورعاك اخى الكريم وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع:14:


----------



## baqoo (6 مارس 2010)

اهلا اخي سعد

بالنسبة لاستفسارك

اضغط على download ticket

ثم انتظر قليلا

بعدها اضغط على download

وحمل الملف واستمتع.....


----------



## سعد كاريير (6 مارس 2010)

baqoo قال:


> اهلا اخي سعد
> 
> بالنسبة لاستفسارك
> 
> ...


اشكرك اخى الكريم كنت مرهق وعملتا امس اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد


----------



## سعد كاريير (6 مارس 2010)

سعد كاريير قال:


> اشكرك اخى الكريم كنت مرهق وعملتا امس اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد


 بس فى بعض اللينكات مش شغالة لما بتنقر عليها يطلع الكلمة دى no such file 
اشكرك اخى الكريم:81:


----------



## eng usama_as (6 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## baqoo (7 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم اللينكات قديمة وممكن يكون الموقع لغاها

انصحك بالذهاب الى هذا الرابط هنا


----------



## baqoo (7 مارس 2010)

و اضافة اخرى لجميع الاخوة الزملاء

جميع شروحات اساسيات التكييف والتبريد جمعتها بسيدي يحوي صور وشروح وفيديو 

اذهب الى هذا الرابط هنا


----------



## baqoo (2 مايو 2010)

up


----------



## badr gamil (8 مايو 2010)

الف شكر........ لكن رابط الثيرموستات والضاغط لا يعملان .


----------



## new Eng 1 (21 مايو 2010)

أهم رابطين عندي لا يعملان في الصفحة الأولى من هذا الموضوع
الترموستات و الضاغط


----------



## محمد البيومي حسن (27 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام
الأخ الكريم صاحب الوصلات
تحية طيبة وبعد،،،
أرجو إعاده ارفاق الروابط علي موقع أخر مثل Rapishare أو Ifile لأن 95% من الروابط ليست سليمة كما تفضلت و إنما يظهر عند النقر عليها إما no such file أو this page appears broken 

و لكم وافر الشكر و التحية


----------



## baqoo (28 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الافاضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....

الموضوع قديم نوعا ما والروابط ازيل من موقع الرفع....

بامكانكم مشاهدة العروض على هذا الرابط هنا

اتمنى لكم وللجميع الفائدة


----------



## Atatri (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع شيق


----------



## ناصرررررر (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## boda portsaid (27 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ولا أروع


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.*​


----------



## احمد ناجى جابر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اقدم الشكر على كل هذا المجهود ولكن اود الاهتمام بلعناصر الكهربية الموجودة فى التشلر او محطات التكييف مثل مانع سقوط الفازات وغيرة من الاشياء المفيدة


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعلكم من حجاج بيت الله الحرام


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يهديكم


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وماتوفيقي الى بالله


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## husseinaldahlage (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك واتمنى ان تفحص الروابط لانها غير شغاله عندي


----------



## max414 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشكركم اخواني على دعمكم *


----------



## ahmadjet (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
على الجهد الطيب


----------



## ASHRAF100 (22 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## ELSAID THABET (9 أغسطس 2012)

الرجاء ذكر طريقه التحميل من الموقع وربنا يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## nofal (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## safwat salah (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2012)

نرجو التكرم برفع الفيديوهات على الفورشيرد في صورة فايلات يمكن الاحتفاظ بها 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ELSAID THABET (10 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت اعادة الرفع على الفور شيرد ياالميديا فاير ياذكر طريقه التحميل


----------

